# Are nematodes safe?



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Micro fish will eat then. I can't get enough for my scarlets.


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

concepts88 said:


> Micro fish will eat then. I can't get enough for my scarlets.


When you say micro fish do you mean small fish like neon tetras or something? sorry I'm new to this.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I think otos do. I have them too and I'm probably getting 3 otos


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

Are all of you fish ok with nematodes floating in the water? I hardly see anything via google searches


----------



## ljapa (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a weird tank setup that may help answer this. I have a main tank with a turtle, who ignores the nematodes, so I had a lot. But, I have an overflow on that to a refugium with RCS, neon tetras and cories. During water changes which get added to the return in the refugium, the return water to the main tank stirs up the substrate and gets lots of nematodes in the water column. Many are sucked into the overflow. The neon tetras go wild. They slurp up as many as they can. 

I should add that I only see them in the main tank. The refugium with the tetras and cories have none visible. I have to believe that's because they are eating them. 

But, that's a historical description. The main tank has black neon tetras with the turtle. They used to ignore the nematodes. At some point, they stopped ignoring them and started eating them. There was a period where they would follow the turtle around when she was at the bottom of the tank. Her swimming would stir up the substrate, which would kick up nematodes and the black neons would eat them. 

Now, they don't bother, because I rarely see any nematodes. 

So, I'd say, in my experience, fish love them. It seems to be very stimulating for them to catch live prey. I've had no issues with the fish getting ill. 

I almost never see nematodes now, but I hope there are a few still around to provide stimulation and food.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi. If you google micro fishes aquarium it will show a few. Micro rasboras and the sort. You need small fish because they love to pick at the worms and in the gravel, cuz its their size.


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

So is there a difference between these nematodes and the ones that attach to the insides of fish? I keep seeing people saying they're safe and others just say that fish love them. :confused1:


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently dosed one of my new cycling shrimp tanks with fenbendazole to kill off some planaria I found in there. I had also noticed nematodes swimming in the tank before I dosed it. After the dosing there were no more planaria but I still saw nematodes. I started reading up on nematodes and found that some species are not affected by the fenbendazole. I'm not worried about the nematodes just the planaria. I also found this info on them I think you might find interesting

The nematodes /ˈnɛmətoʊdz/ or roundworms comprise the phylum Nematoda. They are a diverse animal phylum inhabiting a very broad range of environments. Nematode species can be difficult to distinguish; and although over 28,000 have been described,[2] of which over 16,000 are parasitic, the total number of nematode species has been estimated to be about 1 million.[3] Unlike cnidarians and flatworms, nematodes have tubular digestive systems with openings at both ends.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

You also have to take into account that they may not be nematodes. Detritus worms are annelids and it takes a good eye or a microscope to tell them apart.


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

so they should be safe for fish?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, they're totally safe for fish and are safe with shrimp.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

They are harmless, but they are gross! For some reason i can't kill them even with no planaria and dog dewormer! 

I had an explosion of them in my daphnia culture =(...


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

